# Zwierzęta hodowlane



## wolfbm1

Witam.

*Zwierzęta hodowlane* to chyba 'farm animals'.

Tak jak w tym stwierdzeniu:
It is wrong to kill wild animals just to get their leather or fur.
It is different with *farm animals* which are killed in a humane way.

Jak sądzicie?


----------



## BezierCurve

Zależy, na czym się skupimy... Jeżeli chcesz podkreślić, że są po prostu częścią dobytku, to może "livestock". Jeśli, z kolei, chcesz pokazać, jak są nam bliskie, to może "domestic / domesticated animals"...


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję Brezier. Chodzi mi o zwierzęta, które służą przede wszystkim jako źródło żywności i których skórę i futro można również wykorzystać. Wikipedia definiuje je w podobny sposób. 

(O angielską część zapytałem się na forum angielskim.)


----------



## BezierCurve

W takim razie przepraszam, wydawało mi się, że pytasz o angielski odpowiednik... "Zwierzęta hodowlane" to - jak dla mnie - właściwe wyrażenie w tym kontekście.


----------



## Thomas1

Można też użyć "zwierzęta gospodarskie".


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Dziękuję Brezier. Chodzi mi o zwierzęta, które służą przede wszystkim jako źródło żywności i których skórę i futro można również wykorzystać. Wikipedia definiuje je w podobny sposób.
> 
> (O angielską część zapytałem się na forum angielskim.)



Chyba coś tu jest nie tak. 
Podaj dokładnie co chcesz przetłumaczyć, i z jakiego języka na jaki. 
Zastąpienie opisu: „zwierzęta, które służą przede wszystkim jako źródło żywności i których skórę i futro można również wykorzystać” przez „zwierzęta hodowlane” nie jest poprawne, gdyż zwierzęta dzikie mogą również doskonale spełniać tę rolę. 
Z kolei „farm animals” to też niezupełnie to samo co „zwierzęta hodowlane”, gdyż hodowla zwierząt nie odbywa się wyłącznie w gospodarstwach rolnych (farm), ale również w formie hodowli w formie „wolnej”, czyli na stepach i preriach (a nawet w lasach), bez związku z  gospodarstwem rolnym, często przez ludność koczowniczą.


----------



## wolfbm1

Chciałem wiedzieć jak po angielsku powiedzieć „zwierzęta hodowlane”. Miały one być przeciwieństwem zwierząt żyjących dziko w przyrodzie, takich jak tygrysy, małpy czy krokodyle. Wydaje mi się, że wyrażenie „zwierzęta hodowlane” to po angielsku ’farm animals’ i ’farmed animals’ razem wzięte. ’Farm animals’ to  jednak typowe zwierzęta gospodarskie. O takie właściwie mi chodziło. 

Nie wiedziałem, że hodowla zwierząt nie odbywa się wyłącznie w gospodarstwach rolnych (farm), ale również w formie hodowli w formie „wolnej”, czyli na stepach i preriach (a nawet w lasach).


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Chciałem wiedzieć jak po angielsku powiedzieć „zwierzęta hodowlane”. Miały one być przeciwieństwem zwierząt żyjących dziko w przyrodzie, takich jak tygrysy, małpy czy krokodyle. Wydaje mi się, że wyrażenie „zwierzęta hodowlane” to po angielsku ’farm animals’ i ’farmed animals’ razem wzięte. ’Farm animals’ to  jednak typowe zwierzęta gospodarskie. O takie właściwie mi chodziło.
> 
> Nie wiedziałem, że hodowla zwierząt nie odbywa się wyłącznie w gospodarstwach rolnych (farm), ale również w formie hodowli w formie „wolnej”, czyli na stepach i preriach (a nawet w lasach).


Spójrz na hodowlę bydła Teksasie. Odbywa się ona na ranczach (ranch), a nie na farmach. Oprócz bydła często nie zajmują się tam rolnictwem. Masaje też hodują swoje bydło, mimo źe nie uprawiają roli, a bydło z rasy Hereford w Szkocji  i Anglii pasie się w lesie samo. 
Oczywiście, można powiedzieć zawsze, że większość bydła na świecie hoduje się w gospodarstwach, i „farm animals” to dla większości ludzi wystarcająco dobre tłumaczenie, ale chciałem zwrócić uwagę, że chcąc być naprawdę precyzyjnym trzeba zwrocić uwagę na wiele aspektów.


----------



## Thomas1

Co sprowadza nas do wniosku, że tak naprawdę bardzo często nie ma wystarczająco precyzyjnego tłumaczenia.


----------



## wolfbm1

Ale przynajmniej wiem teraz dlaczego.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Co sprowadza nas do wniosku, że tak naprawdę bardzo często nie ma wystarczająco precyzyjnego tłumaczenia.


Wszyscy, którzy pracują z tłumaczeniami mogą to potwierdzić. Mało jest tekstów, które można przetłumaczyć w 100% wiernie. Często tłumacz musi wybrać między zwięzłością lub pięknem, a wiernością. Nie darmo Włosi mówią "Traduttore traditore".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Co sprowadza nas do wniosku, że tak naprawdę bardzo często nie ma wystarczająco precyzyjnego tłumaczenia.


Po namyśle przetłumaczyłbym "zwierzęta hodowlane" jako "man bred animals", gdybym chciał być bardzo dokładny.


----------



## wolfbm1

"Man bred animals" kojarzy mi się z "man produced animals." Są to chyba zwierzęta manipulowane genetycznie. Ciekawe czy można powiedzieć "man raised animals" or "human raised animals"?


----------

